# Simplex Service Cycle help



## Stanley (Nov 17, 2020)

My neighbor has a 1958. Restored and running. What is the fare value for that? He wants me to name the price. It has a title and done well. Looks like image attached. Don't want to insult the guy. I've seen 1600.00 to 6000.00.
Thanks in advance.





Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2020)

Economics is called in. Depends on how bad you want one..its nice looking. 2500 at the least..


----------



## Connor (Nov 22, 2020)

It depends on the level of the restoration... It's pretty hard to tell the condition with just that photo, but I would say that your average properly restored and running one is worth $4-5K.
-Connor


----------



## Stanley (Nov 24, 2020)

Bought it...very pumped. Can't wait to ride it. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2020)

Man, you didn't ride it home!, Great looking bike but if you have ever ridden a Whizzer or similar the Simplex will be at the trailing the pack. Good Luck.


----------



## Connor (Nov 26, 2020)

Stanley said:


> Bought it...very pumped. Can't wait to ride it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Congrats! Make sure to post some photos...
-Connor


----------



## Stanley (Nov 28, 2020)

Working on it a little tonight. Thanks for info everyone.













Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley (Nov 28, 2020)

It's a 1948...not a 1958 as my orginal posts said.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks great, got all the right OG parts, have you hit the road on it yet?


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 10, 2020)

There is a club on the internet for these.  Portland, IN meet always have several.


----------



## Demzie (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd love to race this against my '65 Velo Solex.
They probably go about as fast, but itd be a fun putting race. 
Erin


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 18, 2022)

This is




 around 1960 auto clutch but no footplates or crash bars.  Not as cool.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 19, 2022)

I LOVE the way those look.


----------



## Jollyride (Jul 24, 2022)

Yes, the June Portland show is a blast if you like anything motorized.

Can't wait to pick mine up in September.


----------



## Jollyride (Jul 24, 2022)

Forgot to congratulate you on such a cool bike!!!


----------

